# Worried - red bleeding followed by brown bleeding



## MrsMoose

hi ladies

I'll be 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow. TMI warning - On Sat morning about 2am I woke up feeling a gush of liquid (I thought I was wetting myself :blush:) so I got up and ran to the loo and there was blood everywhere. It probably looked more than there was, but it was bright red, quite watery (not like a period) and it was everywhere. I didn't have any cramps or clots or anything accompanying it, which is why I didn't realise I was bleeding until I switched the light on. That bleeding then stopped (although I didn't manage to go back to sleep from 2am) and I was monitoring it by wearing a pad. There was no more bright red blood at all, but then I started with dark brown, old blood. In the middle of the night on Sun I woke up to go to the loo and there was a dark brown blood clot, just smaller than a golf ball when I wiped. Only a bit of brown spotting, which has continued till today (enough to not go without a pantyliner). I did an HPT last night and to me it looks slightly lighter than all the others I've had (my DH thinks I'm seeing things).

I'm freaking out that I've miscarried. I've had 2 ectopics previously and both started with bleeding, and I'm just so concerned something's wrong. This was my first round of IVF and I got pregnant. Friends I've spoken to have said that they had bleeding and all was fine and I shouldn't worry, but I'm just so nervous, feeling really numb and wondering if this is happening to me all over again :cry::cry: My boobs are still sore and I'm still getting some slight cramping but I can't really tell if any of my symptoms are lessening.

Any words of advice would really comfort me about now. I can't get in to have a scan because EPU is closed today and my first scan was only scheduled for next Monday.

Carmen. xx


----------



## CandyApple19

Have u called the epau????
A normal miscarriage is consistant bleeding with pain. now no miscarriage is the same....but id defo get checked.

sorry ur going thru this! its scaryxx


----------



## Chloe.E

I bled really bright red and clots at 13 weeks, and it was litterally everywhere across my matress, the next day I also had the brown blood coming out, sorry for TMI, was too scared to go to hospital, incase it was something bad, but when I went to midwife she said it'd just of been some 'crappy' blood left over from last period, or just where baby was growing and pushing a little through my cervix, I bled again at 15 weeks, a watery bleed, just like you, and went to hospital this time, they said it was just some blood/pink discharge from the top of my cervix where baby was growing, again! I am now 30 weeks and 2 days pregnant and my little boy is growing perfectly and is very healthy. I'd say you shouldn't worry too much, as worrying/stressing out could turn it into something worse! But by all means, call the hospital to get checked out, just for re-assurance xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi CandyApple

Thanks - am feeling pretty confused right about now. I called the EPU but they're closed today. I've also called the IVF clinic and they said they would call me back. Just hanging around waiting for the moment and driving myself nuts. The thing is my DH is away this whole week from tomorrow and he really wants to be there with me for the scan, so if I can't get something today I guess I'll have to wait for my scheduled scan on the 3rd anyway....

I suppose the good thing is I'm not in any pain whatsoever. My boobs are still sore (as they have been since I found out I was pregnant) but no cramping, no more clots, just brown spotting. My DH is being very sweet and trying to get me to stay positive but all I keep seeing is the dark cloud :(:( I know that whatever happens, I'll have no control over it but I guess the not knowing is worse. If I knew what was going on, I could prepare myself either way, but this sitting around waiting is killing me.

xxx


----------



## neds

Hi, I had exactly the same thing at 5 weeks, felt like I'd wet my pants and it was a lot of red/pink fluid (not thick like blood but fluid). Was really surprised to get blood levels back the next that showed strong levels. Anyway, I am now almost 13 weeks, strong heartbeat and everything so all is well! Doesn't always end bad! Fingers crossed the same goes for you. I then had brown spotting for 4 weeks after but no more red, if that helps. Forgot to add,I had no cramping at any stage.


----------



## MrsMoose

Thanks everyone. Feeling a bit better and more reassured. Think I'll arrange to get my HCG levels checked to make sure they're rising as they should be. Did another CB digi this morning and it still said 2-3 weeks even though I'm 5w6d today, so I would've expected 3+. I know those tests are notoriously bad for giving incorrect readings so trying not to stress too much (hard, I know!). I'm not even listening to my own advice of not googling!!

Do you think I could go to A&E to get a scan? The EPU at Frimley Park isn't open today but am hoping if I lurk around A&E long enough I'll get a scan.....

Carmen. xx


----------



## Chloe.E

A&E will more than likely give you a scan as it's too early to hear baby's heartbeat through a doppler. I'd go and try, it'll most probally be an internal though!xx


----------



## MindUtopia

I'd call your midwife at try to get a scan at your EPU instead of going to A&E (EPU will be much more experienced with these sorts of things, and probably much more reassuring). I had the exact same thing happen at 10 weeks. A gush of bright red blood for about 20 minutes and then a little bit of spotting for the rest of the day. I called my midwife and she scheduled me in for a scan the next day. Everything was great and baby was perfectly healthy (and obviously still healthy coming up on a month later). Bleeding is so common, and especially without a lot of cramping, it's usually not a sign anything is wrong. For me, they thought I probably just broke a blood vessel in my uterus, so nothing serious at all. But the reassurance is nice. I'd definitely try for the EPU if you can though. I haven't heard great things about scans at A&E and you won't be dealing with staff who work primarily with pregnant women. Your EPU should be able to get you in quickly though. Mine had me in the next morning.


----------



## RaisinKane13

Bleeding is so common. A couple weeks ago I started bleeding horribly. I mean there was clots, and it was like a regular period. And it continued for a week with cramps and everything. I was sure I lost the baby. I went in to the er and they did a ton of tests and to find out I had subchrionic bleeding. :wacko: 
They did a scan that night and I was expecting to see nothing and everything shrinking. Well the little bean is doing great and is growing quickly. So I guess what Im saying is that all bleeding isn't horrible. It's so scary though, and its nerve wracking. Def. Go to the doctor or er to get a scan. It's best for you and can help calm you down. Ill be thinking of you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## vanna1082

Hi- 

I am brand new to this site, but saw your post. The first week of June, I mad a missed miscarriage, followed by a d &c on Junes 7th (baby stopped developing at 6 1/2 weeks, though I thought I was 9 weeks)

Immediately after, (I mean like 2 weeks after surgery) to our surprise, I became pregnant again! I was petrified, and wanted to be excited, but havent really allowed for it. I am now 9 weeks, 4 days along, and it has been quite the ride. At 5 weeks, I had my first bleeding episode...I thought for sure I was miscarrying...went in for an ultrasound the following day to see a sac. Since then, 3 more bleeding episodes, one as current as last tuesday which was so horrific I ended up in the ER...we thought no way with the amount of blood that we saw (literally pouring out all over the place- sorry if TMI!) that could our baby make it, but she/he is still growing just as schedule says!

They have diagnosed a subchorionic bleed- and recommend now, for the 2nd time, bedrest for another two weeks...I will do anything it takes, so thats where I am now!

From the reading I have done, most of the time this issue resolves by 20 weeks- I pray every day that this will be the case, as I am so attached and in love already and not sure I can handle two losses in such a short period of time.

I hope that for you, this is the case, and that your doctors monitor you by ultrasound at least every 2 weeks to check on the baby...feet up, and tons of water!


----------



## MrsMoose

This has been really really reassuring, thank you so much! I'm sorry you ladies all had to go through it, it's crazy what your body goes through and how much anxiety you go through with every little twinge, bleed etc. This bleeding saga seems to be more common than I thought, and I think I'm in the same boat as you Vanna, where I've had 2 losses and don't think I could cope with another one. Trying not to stress myself out with this. As my DH is away now until Sunday I'm going to continue with my appointment for Monday 3rd for my first u/s as he wants to be there with me. Fortunately the bleeding has stopped, and there's no pain or anything. My pregnancy symptoms are still there from what I can tell so hopefully that's a good sign too.

Thank you again ladies, that's really helped set my mind at ease.

Have a lovely day!

Carmen. xx


----------

